# Sandgroper Christmas Case 2010



## sinkas (13/9/10)

The 2010 Sandgroper Christmas Case is organised by me. It is not an AHB sponsored event and it is not organised by consensus. It is a private social gathering at my private house. It has previously been organise it each year by Guest Lurker because he wanted the opportunity to taste what other brewers in WA are making. I am holding the event this year for a change, but for the same reasons. It is not a competition. The idea is that you brew the best beer you can with your current skills and equipment and share them with your fellow brewers. Your fellow brewers make an effort to give you some feedback. There is no bias or discrimination over brewing methods, all grain and kit beers have equal merit, as do curtains and heat exchangers. It is not a time to try something completely untested, and it is not the best place for the first beer you have ever brewed, you want to be sure that you contribute something that your fellow brewers will enjoy and appreciate. This result will be a Christmas Case of beer far superior to anything you can order from a commercial outlet.

The rules are:

1) Let n be the number of participants. Let B be the number of beers you contribute.
2) Maximum value of n is currently 25. I reserve the right to change this.
3) B=n. No you dont get a bottle of yours back. We have an extra bottle for stuffups, you would be surprised what a confusing business case sorting is, and it saves me registering a false name to get an extra crate for myself.
4) If we dont get many signups we might make it B=2n. If we get too many signups, we will look at running two swaps in parallel.
5)ALL BEERS TO BE IN PET 750 ml BOTTLES. If you had been there while Tony M washed every piece of linen in his laundry, and when I was digging shards of glass out of my walls, you would completely understand the need for this rule. If you have a really special beer already in glass that you badly want to enter, and you can prove to me that carbonation levels are acceptable, a dispensation may be possible.
6) All beers MUST be labelled. (It looks better in the swap photos!).
7) We make beer, not long discussion threads. We dont care what you are going to make, how you are going to make it, or what snack you might bring. Because I am getting soft in my old age, a certain amount of chatter about the swap will be allowed this year, but blow up animals will be ruthlessly moderated.
8) Think hard before entering. Once you commit, there is NO BACKING OUT. On more than one year, participants ended up buying commercial beer to meet their case obligations. We didnt argue, and we didnt let them off! They got a good deal, gave away commercial beer, received hand crafted beers in return.
9) The case swap will happeno the last weekend of November at my place in Bicton. You either get the beers there before, or arrive on the day. We make a day of it, people bring snacks, and I provide a more substantial meal for those who stick around. People bring beers in addition to their swap ones for general tasting and discussion. I should have a beer engine set up, unless we find that I have only left 2 pints in the bitter keg. We do the swap early and so you have the option to go away with a case of finely crafted beers for Christmas drinking at any time. If you cant make the swap, your case will be available for pickup from my place any time after the event.
10) Post your participation in this thread, by quoting the previous post and adding your name. No proxy entries, post under your own nick or miss out. 
11) I really hope the stalwarts of WA homebrewing participate, including our former much celebrated xmas case host.


----------



## brendanos (13/9/10)

1) brendanos


----------



## RobB (13/9/10)

1) brendanos
2) Malty Cultural


----------



## thanme (13/9/10)

1) brendanos
2) Malty Cultural 
3) NME


----------



## sinkas (13/9/10)

1) brendanos
2) Malty Cultural 
3) NME
4) sinkas


----------



## CDJ (13/9/10)

1) brendanos
2) Malty Cultural 
3) NME
4) sinkas
5) CDJ


----------



## Goat (13/9/10)

1) brendanos
2) Malty Cultural
3) NME
4) sinkas
5) CDJ
6) Goat


----------



## O'Henry (13/9/10)

1) brendanos
2) Malty Cultural
3) NME
4) sinkas
5) CDJ
6) Goat
7) O'Henry


----------



## clay (13/9/10)

1) brendanos
2) Malty Cultural
3) NME
4) sinkas
5) CDJ
6) Goat
7) O'Henry 
8) clay


----------



## ausdb (13/9/10)

1) brendanos
2) Malty Cultural
3) NME
4) sinkas
5) CDJ
6) Goat
7) O'Henry 
8) clay
9) ausdb


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (13/9/10)

1) brendanos
2) Malty Cultural
3) NME
4) sinkas
5) CDJ
6) Goat
7) O'Henry
8) clay
9) ausdb
10) Vlad



I would like to use champagne bottles on the grounds that some of the beers from last year that would have benefited from aging a bit, now taste like shite due to the pet bottle not being very good for any thing more than a few months.


----------



## jyo (13/9/10)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> 1) brendanos
> 2) Malty Cultural
> 3) NME
> 4) sinkas
> ...


----------



## Doogiechap (13/9/10)

1) brendanos
2) Malty Cultural
3) NME
4) sinkas
5) CDJ
6) Goat
7) O'Henry
8) clay
9) ausdb
10) Vlad
11) jyo
12) Doogiechap


----------



## kook (13/9/10)

1) brendanos
2) Malty Cultural
3) NME
4) sinkas
5) CDJ
6) Goat
7) O'Henry
8) clay
9) ausdb
10) Vlad
11) jyo
12) Doogiechap
13) kook


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/9/10)

1) brendanos
2) Malty Cultural
3) NME
4) sinkas
5) CDJ
6) Goat
7) O'Henry
8) clay
9) ausdb
10) Vlad
11) jyo
12) Doogiechap
13) kook
14)GL


----------



## Asher (14/9/10)

1) brendanos
2) Malty Cultural
3) NME
4) sinkas
5) CDJ
6) Goat
7) O'Henry
8) clay
9) ausdb
10) Vlad
11) jyo
12) Doogiechap
13) kook
14) GL
15) Asher


----------



## brendanos (14/9/10)

Hey Case do you reckon you could keep the tasting thread nicely trimmed/slim as per ancient traditions? Last year's thread nearly made me quit the internet for good (sorry Simon, I know you were probably doing something important for that half of the year)


----------



## sinkas (14/9/10)

congratulations brendan, you just volunteered to moderate the tasting thread.

Has anyoen heard from Ant (the guy with all the good beer, moved back from Rednexas) he seems to have dropped off the face of the earth...


----------



## Asher (14/9/10)

Has a date been set for this? I'll need to slot something into the Junctyard berwshedule

Cant find the 'other thread'

Thanks
Asher


----------



## sinkas (14/9/10)

Its currently the 27th nov, but at least 2 people have asked that it be later, that at least gives you a ball park


----------



## jyo (14/9/10)

1) brendanos
2) Malty Cultural
3) NME
4) sinkas
5) CDJ
6) Goat
7) O'Henry
8) clay
9) ausdb
10) Vlad
11) jyo
12) Doogiechap
13) kook
14) GL
15) Asher
16) Spoonta

Spoonta's not near a computer and asked me to do this on his behalf.
Cheers, John.


----------



## Spoonta (14/9/10)

thanks John


----------



## jyo (14/9/10)

Spoonta said:


> thanks John




No worries.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## barfridge (14/9/10)

It is with great sadness and a heavy heart that I must decline to take part this year. I won't be in the country, and won't have a chance to brew anything between now and then. The WA christmas case is always a highlight of the festive season, I hope you all put your best brewing hats on and enjoy the results.


----------



## Jimboley (15/9/10)

jyo said:


> 1) brendanos
> 2) Malty Cultural
> 3) NME
> 4) sinkas
> ...


----------



## cubbie (15/9/10)

1) brendanos
2) Malty Cultural
3) NME
4) sinkas
5) CDJ
6) Goat
7) O'Henry
8) clay
9) ausdb
10) Vlad
11) jyo
12) Doogiechap
13) kook
14) GL
15) Asher
16) Spoonta
17) Jimbo-B2Y
18) Cubbie


----------



## whitegoose (16/9/10)

After much debate and consulting of calendars.... I'm in!

1) brendanos
2) Malty Cultural
3) NME
4) sinkas
5) CDJ
6) Goat
7) O'Henry
8) clay
9) ausdb
10) Vlad
11) jyo
12) Doogiechap
13) kook
14) GL
15) Asher
16) Spoonta
17) Jimbo-B2Y
18) Cubbie
19) whitegoose


----------



## ant (16/9/10)

sinkas said:


> congratulations brendan, you just volunteered to moderate the tasting thread.
> 
> Has anyoen heard from Ant (the guy with all the good beer, moved back from Rednexas) he seems to have dropped off the face of the earth...


Here! Have had a forced layoff from brewing due to brewshed being full of household crap, but will be clear of it in the next few weeks. It won't be an extended aged imperial something, but there will be something worth drinking this case swap!

1) brendanos
2) Malty Cultural
3) NME
4) sinkas
5) CDJ
6) Goat
7) O'Henry
8) clay
9) ausdb
10) Vlad
11) jyo
12) Doogiechap
13) kook
14) GL
15) Asher
16) Spoonta
17) Jimbo-B2Y
18) Cubbie
19) whitegoose
20) Ant


----------



## randyrob (17/9/10)

1) brendanos
2) Malty Cultural
3) NME
4) sinkas
5) CDJ
6) Goat
7) O'Henry
8) clay
9) ausdb
10) Vlad
11) jyo
12) Doogiechap
13) kook
14) GL
15) Asher
16) Spoonta
17) Jimbo-B2Y
18) Cubbie
19) whitegoose
20) Ant 
21) Rob


----------



## stewac01 (19/9/10)

1) brendanos
2) Malty Cultural
3) NME
4) sinkas
5) CDJ
6) Goat
7) O'Henry
8) clay
9) ausdb
10) Vlad
11) jyo
12) Doogiechap
13) kook
14) GL
15) Asher
16) Spoonta
17) Jimbo-B2Y
18) Cubbie
19) whitegoose
20) Ant 
21) Rob 
22) stewac01


----------



## lanerigg (20/9/10)

1) brendanos
2) Malty Cultural
3) NME
4) sinkas
5) CDJ
6) Goat
7) O'Henry
8) clay
9) ausdb
10) Vlad
11) jyo
12) Doogiechap
13) kook
14) GL
15) Asher
16) Spoonta
17) Jimbo-B2Y
18) Cubbie
19) whitegoose
20) Ant 
21) Rob 
22) stewac01
23) Lanerigg


----------



## sinkas (6/10/10)

I think we will close it there,

anyone else who wants to join, can PM me, 

swap date is Sat Dec 4th, 

Anyone who wants to donate/serve beer a the swap, let me know, otherwise it might be barleywine, Imp stout, IIPA and BGSA , whihc does not constitute a long session and none of which scored well at the recent WA comp.


----------



## Edgewater (17/10/10)

PM sent last Monday night after the WCB club meeting. Seen no response!
Kurt


----------



## sinkas (19/10/10)

Sorry for the time it took to update, 

Now completely closed, 

Remember: there is no backing out, so Its either front up with beer you made, or front up with a appropriate commercial alternative, swap date was changed especially for RandyROb, so winge to him if it clashes with your waxing appointment 

Also feel free to now list what beer you are preparing, 




lanerigg said:


> 1) brendanos
> 2) Malty Cultural
> 3) NME
> 4) sinkas
> ...


----------



## randyrob (19/10/10)

sinkas said:


> swap date was changed especially for RandyROb, so winge to him if it clashes with your waxing appointment



:lol: Thanks Case, I promise i'll make it worth your wile especially if you pass out drunk on the grass.


----------



## O'Henry (19/10/10)

Thanks Randy. Won't be able to make it to the swap for long, prob just stop of for the swapping and then will have to leave. Looking forward to it. Am super paranoid I will get an infection now...


----------



## thanme (19/10/10)

Woo. Exciting list after some of the beers from last year


----------



## RobB (19/10/10)

Thanks for organising and hosting, Case. Will there be an animal sacrifice this year, or is the turkey getting a reprieve?


----------



## sinkas (19/10/10)

Malty Cultural said:


> Thanks for organising and hosting, Case. Will there be an animal sacrifice this year, or is the turkey getting a reprieve?



Yes I have a genuine yank frying a turkey, and there will also be some smoked chooks, and maybe a cajun boilup, It will be a child friendly event, so unforuantley the wanton fryup of previous years may not be an option, but If you want it fried, bring it along

I also have a new york jewish pastry chef preparing some "biscuits", so we can taste what yanks think "biscuity" is

A reminder, I dont have a bar, or anything approximating one, so please think about what you might be abel to offer in terms of such a device, I hope AusDB is around, and cna MCGyver something together on the day


----------



## Edgewater (20/10/10)

Thanks for the update, always next year!
Kurt


----------



## CDJ (20/10/10)

sinkas said:


> Sorry for the time it took to update,
> 
> Now completely closed,
> 
> ...



Cool, seeya there!!!!

German pilsener or a Marzen....still to decide which one. Both of them lagering atm.....


----------



## Spoonta (20/10/10)

cool I will see what I have in the keg case


----------



## whitegoose (1/11/10)

So it turns out I'm going to be overseas on th case swap weekend.

I live in Duncraig, work in Osborne Park... anyone live or work nearby who can take my case and return with my mixed case?


----------



## ausdb (1/11/10)

sinkas said:


> Yes I have a genuine yank frying a turkey, and there will also be some smoked chooks, and maybe a cajun boilup, It will be a child friendly event, so unforuantley the wanton fryup of previous years may not be an option, but If you want it fried, bring it along
> 
> I also have a new york jewish pastry chef preparing some "biscuits", so we can taste what yanks think "biscuity" is
> 
> A reminder, I dont have a bar, or anything approximating one, so please think about what you might be abel to offer in terms of such a device, I hope AusDB is around, and can MCGyver something together on the day



The tap wall from my 40th birthday bash is still semi constructed so with some forethought and planning (unfortunately I am not known for either of those) and someones trailer this could be got to your house in advance of the big day


----------



## jyo (1/11/10)

Will be bringing an American Amber. Had my last sample bottle on the weekend at 1 month and is drinking very nicely. Looking forward to the day.
Cheers, John.


----------



## Doogiechap (4/11/10)

Sadly I'll be in Canberra till the 15th :-(
Case, is is possible to drop off my case around the 30th Nov and collect my swapped case shortly after the 15th ?
Spewing about the timing  
I'll have to drown my sorrows at the Wig & Pen :drinks:


----------



## whitegoose (5/11/10)

whitegoose said:


> So it turns out I'm going to be overseas on th case swap weekend.
> 
> I live in Duncraig, work in Osborne Park... anyone live or work nearby who can take my case and return with my mixed case?



Anyone help a brother out? I can deliver and pick up, just trying to find anyone who lives nearby...


----------



## RobB (6/11/10)

whitegoose said:


> Anyone help a brother out? I can deliver and pick up, just trying to find anyone who lives nearby...



I'm in Mt Hawthorn, so not too much of a detour from Osbourne Park. I'm happy to be your courier if you can't find anyone closer.


----------



## O'Henry (7/11/10)

Just wondering how many people have brews for this on the ferment atm? I pitched mine two days ago, so it will be super fresh h34r:...


----------



## mika (7/11/10)

Heard of one attendee who is brewing theirs this weekend, probably today.


----------



## WitWonder (7/11/10)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='701038' date='Nov 7 2010, 02:10 PM']Just wondering how many people have brews for this on the ferment atm? I pitched mine two days ago, so it will be super fresh h34r:...[/quote]

My yeast is on the stir plate for mine as I type... 

The beer doesn't have to be drinkable on the weekend but if it requires aging update the thread accordingly.


----------



## thanme (8/11/10)

Mines pretty much finished fermenting. Was on the ball this year


----------



## jyo (8/11/10)

NME said:


> Mines pretty much finished fermenting. Was on the ball this year



Just checked the date of bottling, and mine will be nearly 3 months old for the swap. I didn't think it had been that long.... It should be plenty of time for the cardboard flavours, lactic infections and overall crapiness to mellow out nicely  
Cheers, John.


----------



## cubbie (8/11/10)

Mine is cc'ing now, will bottle on the day of the swap or a week before.


----------



## O'Henry (8/11/10)

So while I may have pitched it 3 days ago, it seems to have finished now. Guess it knew it had to get done. Now to wait and see if it tastes good...


----------



## jyo (9/11/10)

Done. Ready to go... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## thanme (9/11/10)

Haha. Looks good. I'm looking forward to trying it


----------



## deebee (9/11/10)

I have not brewed in over a year and sadly let the team down last year with not attending at GL's house. But I do miss you guys and the kind of talk that only ever happens amongst brewers. If I promise to bring beer, can I come along?

It's on the 4th, right?


----------



## sinkas (9/11/10)

Hi ther Deebee, great to hear that you are still "around", sure, come on down, will send out details this week


----------



## randyrob (9/11/10)

thinking of bringing my randall along anyone got a beer they want to run thru it?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (9/11/10)

....right then, plastic bottles it is.


----------



## sinkas (9/11/10)

why, I granted you special permission to bottle in glass?


----------



## Jimboley (10/11/10)

Gotta work on Saturday Going to shut up the shop a couple hours early so I can make it for a bit.
Should be there by 4pm, but will drop off the keg & case the day before.
Cheers all and looking forward 2 see ya'll there.

PS For the day I've made a hoppy & very pale lager called "Liberty Lager" 
Named after the huge amount of US Liberty hops used....very creative :blink: 

Cheer all

James


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (11/11/10)

sinkas said:


> why, I granted you special permission to bottle in glass?




I must have missed that post, anyway the PET bottle will help to hide the taste of my (yet to be brewed) beer.


----------



## kook (13/11/10)

What date is this ? Not seen a PM yet


----------



## jyo (13/11/10)

kook said:


> What date is this ? Not seen a PM yet



I'm pretty sure the 4th of December was pencilled in mate.
Cheers, John.


----------



## whitegoose (18/11/10)

So are there any specific labelling requirements?

eg.
Name of brewer?
Beer name and/or style?
Expected drinkability date?

Little yellow sticky note reinforced with a rubber band VS professionally printed beer label?


----------



## randyrob (18/11/10)

whitegoose said:


> So are there any specific labelling requirements?
> 
> eg.
> Name of brewer?
> ...



WG,

Not everyone is has the 'skills to pay the bills' so to speak as far as label creating goes so long as it is distinguishable as your beer should be passable.

Then you can post your full recipe, specs and things that went wrong on the brewday in a thread that will be created after the swap. e.g. Last Years One

In past years we have had a label competition for those that put a bit of effort in, but last years winner outsourced the job to his son who hand drew a goat holding a beer 

with stained y-fronts on and still managed to win, i still think it was rigged  

If you look in past case swap threads you'll see some snaps of what to expect as far as bottle labels go. Look Here for a Pic

Rob.


----------



## thanme (19/11/10)

I seem to remember last year Nev had blank bottles with Gryphon bottle openers with a little label about the beer stuck to it, which was cool  You get everything from picasos to texta written straight on the bottle.


----------



## sinkas (19/11/10)

Swap is December the 4th swap time will be 3pm,your beer needs to be there by this time, or you are buying a couple of cartons of belgian 750's I will pm all when I figure out how to do it


----------



## Bizier (20/11/10)

Hey guys, I'm new to Perth (stuff still in storage and no house) but have participated regularly in NSW swaps. Do you mind if I come along to the swap day to hang out and meet the locals? I had to drain the keg fridge before I left, so I have absolutely no HB to bring to the party, sorry.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## sinkas (23/11/10)

Sent out a PM: Let me know if you didnt get it


----------



## sinkas (23/11/10)

Hi all I forgot to add, this is an all ages show, so parteners and kids welcome, 

I also need to know if you are staying around for turkey etc by the end of this week, 26 NOV,


----------



## Jimboley (23/11/10)

sinkas said:


> Hi all I forgot to add, this is an all ages show, so parteners and kids welcome,
> 
> I also need to know if you are staying around for turkey etc by the end of this week, 26 NOV,




gobble gobble for me please...

1) Jimbo


----------



## RobB (24/11/10)

Bizier said:


> .......I had to drain the keg fridge before I left, so I have absolutely no HB to bring to the party, sorry.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan



If you have some interesting commercial beers to share, they will be received almost as warmly as your own brew. In fact, my own stocks are so low that I might be dropping by here on the way.


----------



## brendanos (25/11/10)

Is there still gonna be fresh sliced biscuits?


----------



## brendanos (25/11/10)

I have to work til 2 but will find some way to get my beer there by 3... potentially much earlier.


----------



## sinkas (25/11/10)

brendanos said:


> Is there still gonna be fresh sliced biscuits?




to the best of my knowledge, I have however neglected to consider non carnivourous hunger solutions


----------



## cubbie (25/11/10)

sinkas said:


> to the best of my knowledge, I have however neglected to consider non carnivourous hunger solutions



What time are you looking at dunking the turkey?

Do you need some oil?


----------



## brendanos (25/11/10)

sinkas said:


> to the best of my knowledge, I have however neglected to consider non carnivourous hunger solutions



Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jonocarroll (25/11/10)

Geez you westerners really are hours behind - SA's starting up it's next swap already  

Wait ... what year is it over there? h34r:


----------



## CDJ (26/11/10)

sinkas said:


> Hi all I forgot to add, this is an all ages show, so parteners and kids welcome,
> 
> I also need to know if you are staying around for turkey etc by the end of this week, 26 NOV,



I will stay for it.

Cheers
CDJ


----------



## jyo (26/11/10)

CDJ said:


> I will stay for it.
> 
> Cheers
> CDJ




I'll have to be off by 4ish due to babysitting duties.
Cheers, John.


----------



## cubbie (29/11/10)

me plus 1


----------



## thanme (29/11/10)

I won't be able to hang around unforuntately.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/11/10)

:icon_offtopic: 



Bizier said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to Perth (stuff still in storage and no house) but have participated regularly in NSW swaps. Do you mind if I come along to the swap day to hang out and meet the locals? I had to drain the keg fridge before I left, so I have absolutely no HB to bring to the party, sorry.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan




Go for it Dan. All the westralians I have met at the past three club nights have been great brewers and top people. I'm guessing their beer will run a close second to any NSW case swap we have held over the past few years. 

Those WA men & women who know me can take it on trust - Dan is a brilliant brewer who will soon prove himself one of Australia's best home / craft brewers. Please take my home boy under your wing and treat him well. :kooi:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/11/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will take him under my broken wing, pitty I will not be at the case swap unless some one can pick me up and drop me off, driving is out for the next five weeks  
GB


----------



## sinkas (3/12/10)

A reminder to all,
the total for the swap is 24, remember even though you are in the swap you provide one extra incase of stuffups, etc etc

You need to supply 24 bottles for the swap (some members have already delivered less than 24)

Also: I have had a dismal rsvp rate for those wanting to stay around afterwards....

There are 10 taps ready to be put to use on the great wall of beer, supplied and transported by AusDB so Please bring a keg of your finest if you want to pour.


----------



## thanme (3/12/10)

My local woolies had no PET bottles :/ Have to go and find some at lunch today. Going to be a busy boy tonight


----------



## Goat (3/12/10)

I'm having similar difficulties with PET bottles... not looking good.


----------



## Asher (3/12/10)

Looking forward to it CASE. Will be dropping Robs and my swap beers over earlier on Saturday then We'll be riding over for 2pm (Osacr and Lou will follow up later once he's up, Sarah once she has had her hair done). Will have a selection of bottled stuff incl some AIPA  nothing in a keg though unfortunately... + hanging round till 7ish too depending on the O-man. So will eat what I can in that time?

Looking forward to it.

Bottling tonight as well - Fresh CPBF'd Drinking well now

Asher


----------



## cubbie (3/12/10)

Goat said:


> I'm having similar difficulties with PET bottles... not looking good.



Yeah I had trouble as well. In the end had to head to Brewcraft in Osborne Park.

I have SFA beers to bring so will have to take a trip past the bottle shop to find something nice to share.


----------



## cdbrown (3/12/10)

Big W for the PETs.


----------



## thanme (3/12/10)

Yeah I just got back from Big W in Canning Vale. $12.88/box and they had heaps there.


----------



## clay (3/12/10)

Unfortunately wont be able to hang around for turkey etc after.


----------



## WitWonder (3/12/10)

Looking forward to it tomorrow. Just starting some warmup activities at the minute. Bottling tomorrow morning


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (3/12/10)

jyo said:


> Done. Ready to go... :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> View attachment 42025




Love the label


----------



## jyo (3/12/10)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Love the label



Cheers, mate. Which reminds me, I need to stick all of these labels on tonight....


----------



## Spoonta (3/12/10)

just finshed put putting the labbles on mine


----------



## Guest Lurker (3/12/10)

Asher said:


> We'll be riding over for 2pm
> 
> Asher



Excellent, cycling to a pissup. I highly recommend it.


----------



## mika (3/12/10)

Guest Lurker said:


> Excellent, cycling to a pissup. I highly recommend it.



:icon_drunk:


----------



## jyo (4/12/10)

Right then. Dress and makeup on. See ya soon, blokes.


----------



## Spoonta (4/12/10)

Mwah love ya all


----------



## Doogiechap (4/12/10)

Hope you have a great afternoon/ evening peoples. Wish I was there ! My absence is however somewhat satiated by a visit to the Wig and Pen this evening 
:chug:


----------



## WitWonder (5/12/10)

Many thanks to Case and Bev for hosting, 'twas a good arvo. Some very nice beers both homebrew and the range of US beers kindly offered around by Ant.


----------



## clay (5/12/10)

big thanks to Mr and Mrs Sinkas for puting on the day. Only wish I could have hung around longer


----------



## brendanos (5/12/10)

Ditto! Working all weekend put a bit of a spanner in the works.

Thanks also to Ant for once again spoiling us silly.

Pearl Harbour still needs to carb so leave it somewhere warm for a few weeks! The bitterness/hop pungency could prob do with a few extra weeks to mellow too...


----------



## jyo (5/12/10)

It was great to put a few names to faces. Spewing I had to leave early. Thanks to Case for his hospitality :icon_cheers: 
Has anyone started a tasting thread or are we just posting in this one?

Cheers, John.

P.S.- jyo's amber is very ready to drink; the multiple infections should be peaking by now.


----------



## randyrob (5/12/10)

Good Gig Mr & Mrs Sinclair - Fantastic Food, Beer & Company much appreciated.

Special mention to the guys that smoked absolutely everything they could get their hands on, Ant for the
RIS tasting session, AudDB for the Wall of Beer, The Tasty American thanks giving spread of food (esp the gravy
& biscuits!) & of course the Deep Fried Turkey  

Sandgroper Christmas Case 2010 - Recipes Thread 

Sandgroper Christmas Case 2010 - Tasting Thread

Until next year

Rob.


----------



## Spoonta (5/12/10)

Thanks guys, had an awsome time, loved the Turkey. Cant wait for next year


----------



## thanme (5/12/10)

Yeah thanks Case  Was awesome meeting a swag of you. Sorry I couldn't have stayed longer.


----------



## ant (5/12/10)

Cheers for surrendering the house Case - was a great arvo. Thanks to all that brought some tasty beverages and comestibles; didn't drink a bad beer or have a bad mouthfull all day! Looking forward to starting into the beers this week!


----------



## sinkas (6/12/10)

Thanks to everyone for making it a great day

Special thanks to Rusty our resident oregonnian deep fryer, ( I decided to give him the extra christmas case) as without his cooking, we would have all starved.

Extraspecial thanks to all who brought along snacks and weird and wacky beers to share.

Biscuits and gravy were tasty,
The Duck and Dubble Porcini stuffing didnt last 
All poultry was brined in long a carton of PAulanaer oktoberfest and palm sugar/salt

Thanks to whoever drank a quarter of a keg of the Belgian Quad, hope you made it to work today

If anyone is missing anything, there are a few glasses, tupperware and a bar with 10 taps left in the yard..


----------



## cubbie (6/12/10)

Mr and Mr Sinkas, thanks for your hospitality and a great day with great food and beer. I was a bit dusty Sunday, so smaller servings for me next year.

Case Swap Pics Here


----------



## Jimboley (6/12/10)

Saturday was great, finally got to meet a few more of the local brew legends.
Special thanks to Mr. & Mrs Sinkas for opening their home to us all.
I had to drive so i couldnt drink much but whatever I tasted was EXCELLENT. 



Wish I could of hung around longer but we are in the process of moving home and had to get back to packing/unpacking....fun

Cant wait to start cracking some of these wicked beers! 

Cheers all, :beer: 

James

PS Some funny labels too- Rye Curious (multy cultural) label was a pissa, my wife chuckled her arse off


----------



## CDJ (6/12/10)

I join in thanking Case and Bev for hosting the case swap. Great food... smoked ribs, turkey, chicken..... :icon_drool2: 

Looking forward to taste the beers!!!

Cheers
CDJ


----------

